# Sherman Guitars 10 in progress (Lots of pics!!! 56k = bathroom break time!)



## XEN

Hey guys, here are the first shots of the 10 string that Mike Sherman is building for me.

Stats:
Figured maple and walnut neck
Figured maple core body
Figured rosewood top and back
Massacar ebony fretboard
Rosewood pickup cover
Figured rosewood headstock cap

Planned tuning: C# - F# - B - E - A - D - G - B - E - A, single course, low 0.140 to a high 0.006
ETS individual bridges with piezos
Custom Villex pickup

I came up with the design about 4 years ago, but at the time it was for an 8.

Please check out Mike's new myspace page here and his website will be up and running soon at http://www.sherman-guitars.com. The guy is a total master guitar builder and has been building them since 1978. He's also cool as hell to work with and really cares about the outcome of a project. I have never been happier working with anyone on an instrument.


----------



## God Hand Apostle

guitars that have body designs like basses are where its at. NICE!

It's gonna be a bitch to play sitting with that lower horn, but nothing a strap cant fix.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Christ, TEN strings?
holy hell.

It looks amazing, by the way,
you said you designed it yourself?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

What scale length is it? Why didn't you go with fanned frets? Kick ass design by the way.


----------



## Pauly

Holy shit!


----------



## Nik

Wow man, how are you gonna get away with so many strings without fanned frets?

In any case, nice--I'm happy for you. I guess you won't be complaining about not having enough range anymore  I absolutely love the headstock. I don't like how the upper horn makes an arc and connects to the body, though.


----------



## Seedawakener

39 frets?! Is it even possible to play the highest ones?

Other than that... NICE.


----------



## Pauly

Lol look at the gap between the last frets, pick-tapping only lol.


----------



## Oguz286

HOLY SHIT  

Niiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## 7slinger

damn that is gonna be a monster


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Pauly said:


> Lol look at the gap between the last frets, pick-tapping only lol.




You could fret that, you would just be pressing down several frets before it as well. It would be tricky to play something like that, but I imagine you would get the hang of it.


----------



## djpharoah

39 frets...
shit thats beastiality


----------



## dpm

Absolutely awesome. And with the maple body it will sound that way too 
I'm so jealous of Mike for being able to work on these things full time. One day....


----------



## Desecrated

I hate the body, but i like the neck. 10 strings and 39 frets sounds like fun.


----------



## Papa Shank

That looks really amazing, you got me jealous!


----------



## msherman

I hope Eric has big hands!!! This thing is a monster.  I`ve been beveling the top in stages with imput from Eric....until we get the look to where he is satisfied. It`s a little time consuming since he is located in Germany and the time difference slows things down a bit. 
I got some more done on it today, and will be carving the neck tonight.

DPM, don`t be jealous......I gave up my pornstar carreer to persue guitar making 

Mike


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

What's the back look like?


----------



## Karl Hungus

Holy shit, that thing looks incredible!

What scale lenth is it?


----------



## Nik

I'd guess somewhere around 30-32"

Bit of an overkill IMO, although I'd love to try it just for the hell of it


----------



## skinhead

Hey fo you use all the frets?
Really nice guitar, with that bass style in the cut.
Good luck.


----------



## msherman

It`s a 30.325" scale. This one is really a prototype and we are going to do a second one with 33" - 30.325" fanned scale. 
This is Eric`s brain child and it`s his design, I just have the pleasure of building it. The second one is going to have a piezo cable sandwiched through the entire guitar that will run into a Quad-OP preamp, as well as a Villex pup and his new booster circuit.

I still have more shaping to go on this one and either myself or Eric will post pics as it progresses.

Mike


----------



## Karl Hungus

That really looks incredible. I doubt I'd even be able to play something like that, but it does look astounding as hell.

What's the pickup?


----------



## msherman

Villex is making the pup for it and it will have his new booster circuit as well. 
I took a pic of the 10 next to one of my 8 strings in process so you all can get the gist of the size of this thing The 8 has 2-1/4" f/b at the nut and 3". The 10 has 3" at the nut and 4.5" at the 39th.

Eric is going to have a nice X-mas this year 

Mike


----------



## Pauly

That 8 looks pretty awesome too, fanned frets ftw!


----------



## XEN

A good Christmas indeed!

Yeah, the body is different, but I'm tired of canned superstrat copies. Besides, it's not really a guitar anymore, is it?

My main guitar is a Steinberger with one bridge position humbucker and I've grown so used to not having a neck pickup that I felt like the space between the pickup and the fretboard was just wasted space, and I get great sounds, clean and dirty, without using a neck pickup. 

I went with standard frets because I have a standard fretted 28.625" scale 7 that plays extremely comfortably so adding the extra 1.9" would really not be much of an adjustment. Also, Garry Goodman tested strings for me at that scale length and was confident that it would work for me. I will tune it single course for now, as I first mentioned, but have many ideas for other tunings to experiment with.

I'm stoked to no end about this. Mike really is the best builder I've seen.


----------



## dpm

msherman said:


> DPM, don`t be jealous......I gave up my pornstar carreer to persue guitar making


 
 Yeah, I had to give up the adult entertainment career too because of the infec...... whooops, not meant to talk about that 

So anyway, on topic, what can you tell me about Villex pickups? I've heard of them in ERB circles but I have no idea how they sound.


----------



## Papa Shank

I've got one in my 10, they're clear and fairly balanced but do mellow very easily.


----------



## Naren

Woooah. That's pure insanity. Very nice looking guitar, by the way. When it's finished, I'm betting it will look real slick.


----------



## XEN

To quote Bill and Ted, maybe I should learn how to play now! lol


----------



## gojira

the lower one in particular is a really stunning bit of design.

you are one lucky guy!


----------



## msherman

Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## msherman

I attacked the back today.


----------



## Adam

^
Nice, how much did that run him anyway?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Wow, the heel looks so comfy on that.


----------



## Nik

What made you guys go with a 6+4 headstock? Doesn't a symmetric 5+5 make more sense?


----------



## msherman

Nik said:


> What made you guys go with a 6+4 headstock? Doesn't a symmetric 5+5 make more sense?



I`ll leave that question to Eric....as it is his design. I just followed the blueprint that he supplied. He requested bass tuners for the lower course strings, so I believe it was more of an aesthetic issue.
He did a great job on the design work. There were only a couple of minor tweaks needed to bring it to life.

Mike


----------



## Chris

That is looking amazing. Are you planning on painting it, or going natural?


----------



## Nik

Chris said:


> That is looking amazing. Are you planning on painting it, or going natural?



It would be a crime against humanity to paint over that gorgeous top...


----------



## msherman

Clearcoats only


----------



## Chris

x12983723942


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

It would have been a lot of work for nothing putting those veneers in the body if he was going to paint over it. I love the back of that thing. The reason I asked about that, was that the other 10 string that was for sale (the Ergo) the heel on it where the body connected all the way to the upper horn where it was attached like yours looked massive, although on a guitar like that I don't know if it really hinders playability since no ones hand is going to be up there when reaching for those top strings anyways.


----------



## msherman

Pick tapping might be the key. My pinky covers the last three frets...LOL

Mike


----------



## Pauly

Haha, that's so ridiculously tiny, fret-gap wise lolz..


----------



## metalfiend666

Mike, that's amazing work. Eric, you are insane. Rock on!


----------



## Hawksmoor

urklvt said:


> To quote Bill and Ted, maybe I should learn how to play now! lol



That's so... I dunno... scary and attractive all in one...

I don't even dare thinking about trying one.


----------



## XEN

Nik said:


> What made you guys go with a 6+4 headstock? Doesn't a symmetric 5+5 make more sense?


Yes. lol It does make more sense. I worked on the headstock alone for days on end. I prefer a straight string pull through the nut to the tuning pegs, but try doing that for 10 strings!!! I also knew I had to use bass keys for some of the strings so I finally decided to go with 4 bass keys on one side and 6 guitar keys on the other. It might make more sense once you see it complete. 

Of course having 39 frets doesn't make much sense either.

Ever since I played a Hamer Virtuoso and a Washburn EC36 Atlantis I just had to have a guitar with 36 frets. So why 39? The original plan was to tune it in set 4ths from low C to high A and the 39th fret on the high A would give me a C. C to C. Besides, that 39th fret is the same size as the 36th on a 25.5" scale guitar. Will I play that high?  Who cares?


----------



## msherman

Eric,
Where did you play the Virtuoso? We only made 26 of those! 

Mike


----------



## XEN

Music instrument trade show in Paris YEARS ago, if I remember right (which I might not be....)


----------



## Nik

That does make perfect sense  

You have to post some clips when you get it


----------



## Papa Shank

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It would have been a lot of work for nothing putting those veneers in the body if he was going to paint over it. I love the back of that thing. The reason I asked about that, was that the other 10 string that was for sale (the Ergo) the heel on it where the body connected all the way to the upper horn where it was attached like yours looked massive, although on a guitar like that I don't know if it really hinders playability since no ones hand is going to be up there when reaching for those top strings anyways.


It doesn't on mine


----------



## Hexer

thats goddamn freaky!!!!!





and that means....











I like it!


----------



## XEN

The thing is looking incredible!!! I can't wait to get my hands on it!

-E


----------



## metalfiend666

urklvt said:


> The thing is looking incredible!!!


 
I think that's an understatement!  Very, very nice dude.


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Desecrated

if the smaller horn was just a little bigger I would completly melt for this creation.


----------



## skinhead

i like that neck!!!

can you play on the 36th fret?


----------



## Nik

skinhead said:


> i like that neck!!!
> 
> can you play on the 36th fret?



Pick-tapping only  Unless you don't mind covering several frets at once with your pinkie.


----------



## Durero

urklvt said:


> The thing is looking incredible!!! I can't wait to get my hands on it!


+1
Beautiful design and exquisite building work


----------



## kruneh

That looks amazing, nothing beats those wooden looks


----------



## msherman

Desecrated said:


> if the smaller horn was just a little bigger I would completly melt for this creation.



I have altered the design of the lower horn for ease of sitting with the instrument. It actually looks alot cooler. The model is called "Antares" and there is a Bass in the works at the moment. 

Mike


----------



## Daggorath

Looks nice although I question whether it's worth the effort for something that'll be neer impossible to play.

I can just imagine the 10 string sweeps


----------



## XEN

Daggorath said:


> I can just imagine the 10 string sweeps



That's probably all I'll be doing too! Imagining... lol


----------



## Garry Goodman

Daggorath said:


> Looks nice although I question whether it's worth the effort for something that'll be neer impossible to play.
> 
> I can just imagine the 10 string sweeps





I have a 34"-32" fanned single course 12 that practically plays itself. A 30" scale 10 string is going to be pretty much effortless to play.


----------



## Desecrated

Garry Goodman said:


> I have a 34"-32" fanned single course 12 that practically plays itself. A 30" scale 10 string is going to be pretty much effortless to play.



But then you have a magical gnome inside each of your fingers, so you are disqualified.


----------



## Garry Goodman

Desecrated said:


> But then you have a magical gnome inside each of your fingers, so you are disqualified.



ok , you got me on that one..... but I have always been a proponent of playing by the dots, so whats a few more dots on a fretboard?


----------



## XEN

World of Warcraft joke: "More Dots!"


----------



## msherman

Rumor has it that Gnomes are attracted to Dots. Gnomes are also known for bridging even the smallest of gaps 

Mike


----------



## skinhead

Hey man, how time to finish it?

looks nice, too many frets IMO.

But's your guitar.


----------



## msherman

The guitar is going into the spray booth next week. I`ve been waiting for Villex to finsh the pup as it gets clearcoats as well. That is on it`s way now.
It should be in Eric`s hands by Dec. 20th.

I am currently building a 7 string bass, and a 14 string bass at the moment in this design. 
I have also designed a electric Mandolin around the design as well....but I will start that after the holidays.

Mike


----------



## metalfiend666

What a Christmas present that is!


----------



## XEN

Life is good, very good.


----------



## Garry Goodman

msherman said:


> The guitar is going into the spray booth next week. I`ve been waiting for Villex to finsh the pup as it gets clearcoats as well. That is on it`s way now.
> It should be in Eric`s hands by Dec. 20th.
> 
> I am currently building a 7 string bass, and a 14 string bass at the moment in this design.
> I have also designed a electric Mandolin around the design as well....but I will start that after the holidays.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike,
The 10-string looks great. What is the tuning of the 14-string? Is that 7-string octave bass?
it's December 13th,I was hoping you could answer this question....


----------



## gojira

urklvt said:


> World of Warcraft joke: "More Dots!"



"TANK TO CENTRE!!!!!!!"


----------



## ohio_eric

That guitar is absolutely insane. I mean that in the best possible way. You're going to love it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

orgasmic!!


----------



## abyssalservant

+1 . . . So, um, how much would it cost us to get AYB here a 7-string bass tuned E A D G B C F H? (note: H is German for B flat)
And, um, you don't do acoustics do you?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

and i wanted 36 frets to


----------



## abyssalservant

Oh yeah . . . forgot about that. And about 34" or less scale length . . .
*chuckles* I almost pulled a Spinal Tap and wrote 35' . . .


----------



## Naren

Awesome looking guitar. Looks a little overwhelming though with that huge neck/fretboard.



abyssalservant said:


> +1 . . . So, um, how much would it cost us to get AYB here a 7-string bass tuned E A D G B C F H? (note: H is German for B flat)



AYB? A Young Boy?


----------



## msherman

abyssalservant said:


> +1 . . . So, um, how much would it cost us to get AYB here a 7-string bass tuned E A D G B C F H? (note: H is German for B flat)
> And, um, you don't do acoustics do you?



Price depends on wood choices and hardware options. PM me and we can discuss options and price. 
Yes, I do make acoustics & ABG`s, mandolins, and violins as well.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Naren said:


> AYB? A Young Boy?


No "All ¥our Bass". Referring to me.


----------



## Naren

All_¥our_Bass;331195 said:


> No "All ¥our Bass". Referring to me.



Oh, you guys play in the same band? I always wondered what he was talking about when he'd talk about "AYB."


----------



## msherman

abyssalservant said:


> +1 . . . So, um, how much would it cost us to get AYB here a 7-string bass tuned E A D G B C F H? (note: H is German for B flat)
> And, um, you don't do acoustics do you?



I do have several instruments out there in the Chicago area. I`m originally from Des Plaines, and worked for Hamer for 12 years as well in Arlington hgts.
It would be cool to have another one out there in my home town area


----------



## abyssalservant

We sadly don't have the money now, but . . . hey, I actually live in Arlington Heights!
Hmm.


----------



## Oguz286

urklvt said:


> The thing is looking incredible!!! I can't wait to get my hands on it!
> 
> -E



Allright, when i order a custom i know who i want, to build it


----------



## The Hiryuu

10 strings, 39 frets...::drools at the thought of the ridiculous range::


----------



## cvinos

Stunning! Who made this fretboard? Handmade?... Man-made?


----------



## msherman

The Macassar Ebony Fretboard was made by me as with the rest of the guitar.
I do all of the machining in my shop.
I was fortunate enough to find a the ebony Billet wide and thick enough to get three fingerboards out of it.


----------



## Scott

Dude, that Frank Varela Pyrography Graphics Bass on your site is fan-friggin-tastic. How much extra was body work like that?


----------



## Jason

Have you gotten this yet urlkvt?


----------



## msherman

.jason. said:


> Have you gotten this yet urlkvt?



Unfortunately, we are at the mercy of ETS and still waiting for the bridge 
I`m looking foreward to getting this one done for Eric. I`ve had to hang it out of reach as my customers flock towards it when they come into the shop 

Hang in there Eric, it will be worth the wait. There is alot of love in this one


----------



## XEN

I know man, I know. I'm looking forward to it like crazy, but it is worth the wait.  

ETS.... Anyone wishing to order from them, I hope you're not in a hurry!!!!

By the way, let me know if you like the new animated intro to the website!
http://www.sherman-guitars.com


----------



## dpm

I too am waiting for ETS  

Hopefully it won't be too long for either of us. The 10 string looks fantastic, congrats to both of you!


----------



## msherman

Scott said:


> Dude, that Frank Varela Pyrography Graphics Bass on your site is fan-friggin-tastic. How much extra was body work like that?



Sorry Scott , I missed seeing your post. The Pyrography is a $350 upgrade for that design. 
Thanks for the nice comment



dpm said:


> I too am waiting for ETS
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too long for either of us. The 10 string looks fantastic, congrats to both of you!



Yeah, it looks like ETS is jamming me up for NAMM this year.......Not too happy about it It`s been almost three months now

Hopefully you will get your order soon!


----------



## Garry Goodman

Mike,
Sending you strings soon.


----------



## Awokennightmare

msherman said:


> I am currently building a 7 string bass, and a 14 string bass at the moment in this design.
> 
> 
> Mike



14 strings as in octaves or true strings. Wow Imagine how crazy a 14 string guitar would be. AH it hurts my head.


----------



## Metal Ken

would it be wrong to ask for more pics?


----------



## Durero

Metal Ken said:


> would it be wrong to ask for more pics?


+1


----------



## msherman

Garry Goodman said:


> Mike,
> Sending you strings soon.



Thanks Garry,
I really apreciate it! 

I`ll post more pics of Eric`s guitar tonight.
I have been focusing on NAMM pieces right now, so not much progress on the 14 string single course lately.
I`ve started to work on the 7 string bass again. I had to wait for the Katalox to 
acclimate in the shop before working it.


----------



## Shawn

Wow, that thing looks amazing. Nice job on that.


----------



## Durero

msherman said:


> ... on the 14 string single course lately.


Holy shit! Mike you've got to tell us more about this 

I didn't think it was possible to have 14 strings tuned in 4ths without reaching the limits of breakage (even for Garry's strings) at the high end, or going way below C0 at the low end.
I'm dying to know what the tuning is!?! (not 4ths?)
and the scale lengths?

and of course: *Pics!!!*

You're one exciting builder!


----------



## msherman

Durero said:


> Holy shit! Mike you've got to tell us more about this
> 
> I didn't think it was possible to have 14 strings tuned in 4ths without reaching the limits of breakage (even for Garry's strings) at the high end, or going way below C0 at the low end.
> I'm dying to know what the tuning is!?! (not 4ths?)
> and the scale lengths?
> 
> and of course: *Pics!!!*
> 
> You're one exciting builder!



I`ve been testing prototype strings and the new batch will be in tomorrow.
We`re almost there where I`m happy with the tensions and tone.
All will be revieled soon young Grasshopper, all will be revieled!


----------



## Durero

Fair enough!


----------



## Garry Goodman




----------



## msherman

Garry Goodman said:


> My big question to anyone thinking 12,13 +strings is...where are you going to get the strings?
> 
> Some people think I just buy pre-made wire from some secret supplier.
> My wire has had about 16 versions spanning 4 years of developement with direct interaction with veteran steel workers. I ask them to make the string do this or that and to make the string stronger. We tried mixing various metals and compounds. I really don't think anyone has put this much time and effort into developing new strings.
> 
> The president of a well known string company told me his .007 had a tensile strength of about 650,000 p.s.i.. I asked him to send me a sample. Three months later it arrived. It turned out to be 510-516,000 p.s.i. I won't say it's impossible,but when he told me 650,000 p.s.i., I made ugly faces. The strings kept breaking before reaching the desired pitch.He told me the same info on his .006 strings.
> My wire AFTER it is straightened is just under 600,000 p.s.i.. My steel guys dared me to find anyone who can top that. People act surprized when string companies and wire suppliers can't seem to match this wire.
> 
> You don't just buy .006 wire and expect it to tune up to A440 at 30" or Ab4 at 32" or G4 at 34".
> 
> Another string company has had my wire for nearly 11 months and they can't seem to wind ball ends on it. I have given up trying to offer the wire commercially. I hand wind ball ends on for a few people,most of whom are on this forum.
> So anyone who can get wire to tune up higher than my wire and do it without considerable R&D- I salute you. And sello me some cause I am worn out.


----------



## XEN

Who _ARE_ you, Mike????


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

If he told you, he might have to have you killed. Just keep playing your guitar, ignore the men in the white van outside your house.


----------



## msherman

The Men In Black would like to have a word with you


----------



## XEN

This doesn't bode well since I dissed those guys in another thread earlier...  

Good thing I have a secret clearance and friends in CID!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm afraid even they can't save you now.


----------



## msherman

We DEMAND that you return Orion`s belt to us


----------



## XEN

NEVER!!!!


----------



## msherman

Edgar will hunt you down and cut your high A string.


----------



## metalfiend666

Wow, you guys have really derailed your own thread


----------



## msherman

metalfiend666 said:


> Wow, you guys have really derailed your own thread



A little humor never hurts 
Ok,Time to make the doughnuts


----------



## XEN

mmm doughnuts!
Got any gluten free ones???

Here's the latest pic showing the lower horn carved and contoured:


----------



## dpm

Schweet.


----------



## Chris

Black oil on the inset wood bits would really make that look superb.


----------



## technomancer

urklvt said:


> mmm doughnuts!
> Got any gluten free ones???
> 
> Here's the latest pic showing the lower horn carved and contoured:



Dud, but what's a donut without the gluten?!?!

And that just has WAY too many frets


----------



## Shawn

urklvt said:


> mmm doughnuts!
> Got any gluten free ones???
> 
> Here's the latest pic showing the lower horn carved and contoured:



That is looking like a beautiful piece of art, looking good.


----------



## ohio_eric

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That is just beautiful.


----------



## Nik

urklvt said:


> mmm doughnuts!
> Got any gluten free ones???
> 
> Here's the latest pic showing the lower horn carved and contoured:



That's awesome  

Once you get it, make sure you post a pic of yourself holding this guitar. I really think we need a picture like that to better gain a feel for the actual proportions of this monstrosity


----------



## Garry Goodman




----------



## msherman

Nik said:


> That's awesome
> 
> Once you get it, make sure you post a pic of yourself holding this guitar. I really think we need a picture like that to better gain a feel for the actual proportions of this monstrosity



Here it is next to a 34" scale bass with 19mm string spacing.
She`s a biggun!


----------



## XEN

The width at the nut... yes, I am insane  and no, I don't care!!

The width at the nut is still narrower than that of a 10 string Stick, and I could reach that just fine.


----------



## Nik

urklvt said:


> The width at the nut... yes, I am insane  and no, I don't care!!
> 
> The width at the nut is still narrower than that of a 10 string Stick, and I could reach that just fine.




Yeah, actually looking at that comparison picture, that actually looks perfectly playable. You'd need gargantuan hands to play it comfortably, but it doesn't look as crazy and as impossible to play as before--looks similar in width to Rusty's Conklin 9-string.

Amazing work


----------



## chris9

Nik said:


> Yeah, actually looking at that comparison picture, that actually looks perfectly playable. You'd need gargantuan hands to play it comfortably, but it doesn't look as crazy and as impossible to play as before--looks similar in width to Rusty's Conklin 9-string.
> 
> Amazing work



awesome guitar its looks crazy!!!!
or and sorry but its my 9 string now!!!!!!!!! ha ha


----------



## XEN

Time for a 10 now Chris!! You know you want it!


----------



## chris9

ha ha i,ve got to many guitars though mind you theres always room for 1 more!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fuck you guys, I win.


----------



## XEN

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck you guys, I win.



World's first 28 string guitar, right here!!!!!! Right on, JJ!!!!


----------



## msherman

Nahh, not enough strings 

Now these guys are Metal 

http://www.harpguitars.net/iconography/gibson_1903U-michael_wright.jpg


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fine, I was saving this, but if you want more I'll give you more. Behold, my newest creation!






EDIT: Well damn, that didn't quite work as well as I had planned...


----------



## msherman

Works for me, if I were trippin!!!

I finished the Logo. Now if only that bridge would get here, I could test fit everything and get it into the booth.


----------



## XEN

Freakin' phenomenal man!  I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## OzzyC

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fine, I was saving this, but if you want more I'll give you more. Behold, my newest creation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well damn, that didn't quite work as well as I had planned...



200 strings and a 5 inch scale


----------



## metalfiend666

Mike, that's got to be one of the most awesome logo's I've ever seen and the inlay work is superb. Excellent work indeed.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

OzzyC said:


> 200 strings and a 5 inch scale



It's designed for a high Z.


----------



## msherman

metalfiend666 said:


> Mike, that's got to be one of the most awesome logo's I've ever seen and the inlay work is superb. Excellent work indeed.



Thankyou Sir!


----------



## Sebastian

the logo FUCKING RULES !!! AWESOME WORK!!!


----------



## Papa Shank

Looks fantastic!


----------



## HotRodded7321

Nik said:


> I'd guess somewhere around 30-32"
> 
> Bit of an overkill IMO, although I'd love to try it just for the hell of it



 It would be fun, but I think I'm stickin to 8....that's plenty for me.


----------



## zimbloth

HotRodded7321 said:


> It would be fun, but I think I'm stickin to 8....that's plenty for me.



Think I'll stick to 7  I'd get a hernia in about 2 seconds trying to play that thing.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

zimbloth said:


> Think I'll stick to 7  I'd get a hernia in about 2 seconds trying to play that thing.




I'd get a hernia of the brain trying to play it.


----------



## Nik

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd get a hernia of the brain trying to play it.



I'd get a hernia of the back trying to gig it for more than 10 mins  





*Nik perpetuates pointless dialogue quite frequently


Seriously, though, I can't imagine playing that thing while standing up.


----------



## msherman

Out of curiousity, I just threw it on the scale with the pup and it`s 8.104 lbs.
So it should come in just over 9 lbs. with the finish and hardware.


----------



## HotRodded7321

msherman said:


> Out of curiousity, I just threw it on the scale with the pup and it`s 8.104 lbs.
> So it should come in just over 9 lbs. with the finish and hardware.



damn, that's not all that bad, really. I have a fuckin 6 string that weighs more than that!  What woods did you use on this again?


----------



## XEN

That sounds good to me. My Steinberger is already 8 pounds and it is small as hell. The 10 will feel lighter! Sweet! Mike, you rule!


----------



## ohio_eric

9 lbs for a 10 string isn't bad at all. I'm impressed.


----------



## XEN

Yay! That is one heck of a huge bridge!


----------



## Desecrated

urklvt said:


> Yay! That is one heck of a huge bridge!



place it on the guitar


----------



## Metal Ken

Wow, at first i thought that bridge was some kind of industrial machinery  Thats insane!


----------



## Drew

pretty.


----------



## Seedawakener

Nice bridge!  big though.


----------



## metalfiend666

Impressive!


----------



## dpm

Nice. Very nice. 

Hopefully this is a sign that mine will be done soon too


----------



## ohio_eric

That bridge is insane. That 10 string beast should be amazing.


----------



## rummy

Gorgeous piece!


----------



## Ancestor

Wow.


----------



## Speedy Fingers

I could never even fathom playing a ten stringed guitar.

Awesome build man!


----------



## guitarplayerone

urklvt said:


> Planned tuning: C# - F# - B - E - A - D - G - B - E - A, single course, low 0.140 to a high 0.006
> ETS individual bridges with piezos
> Custom Villex pickup



When the fanned fret model comes out you will have officially pwned anything that ive seen so far on this site, period. You destroy the Ibby 7 Peizo guys. 27 frets? Hah. You can beat out the eight stringers with the High A. You can beat out the Eight stringers with the low F#. You even pwn the shit out of those 9 string monsters. You can shred like hell, do Meshuggah, and play untransposed piano music on the same guitar. And that is fucking metal.


----------



## msherman

Here is the progress on the 7 string Bass version. This one has Katalox top and back, with Movingui core and purple Heart pinstripes. Neck is Purple Heart and Movingui, with a Katalox F/B.


----------



## Garry Goodman

msherman said:


> Here is the progress on the 7 string Bass version. This one has Katalox top and back, with Movingui core and purple Heart pinstripes. Neck is Purple Heart and Movingui, with a Katalox F/B.



Looks very nice!


----------



## Durero

Very nice indeed!
How mary frets on this one?


----------



## msherman

Thanks guys. 
39 frets on this one as well. The customer ordered it in 34" scale with narrow 15mm bridge spacing. He also ordered one of my Serious 8 string Baritone guitars, so they will be floating about in the Bay area next month.


----------



## metalfiend666

Another stunning piece of work Mike!


----------



## XEN

*** New 10 String pics from Mike Sherman ***















Clear-coating starts this week! It is already looking so good, I can't imagine how badass it will look once the gloss is applied!

Mike Sherman RULES!!!!


----------



## Chris




----------



## Nik

That's soooo amazing! I'm totally envious.

Any word on roughly when you'll finally get this beast in your hands?


----------



## Durero

+1


----------



## XEN

It takes a couple of weeks for the finish to dry so not too much longer now.



Nik said:


> That's soooo amazing! I'm totally envious.
> 
> Any word on roughly when you'll finally get this beast in your hands?


----------



## Ancestor

Dude, that shit is crazy.


----------



## Pauly

That's no moon, it's a 10 string guitar!


----------



## metalfiend666

Obviously lots and lots of pics when you get it.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## XEN

New pics as of this morning! Mike says it will be ready to go in two weeks!!!





















I am officially converted to figured woods rather than all black guitars.

 Flame on!!!


----------



## b3n

um...


----------



## Apophis

Incredible work
My next guitar will be 10 string 36 frets for sure


----------



## ohio_eric

That is just insane! That body is so gorgeous I can't even make smart ass remarks about the blue tape on the fretboard.


----------



## skinhead

Insane! I think that it's amazing!


----------



## Durero

Droooooooooooollll.....!


----------



## noodles

Wow.


----------



## Desecrated

I want to have sex with that guitar, with you, with your dog, with your dogs mother and the rest of you guys,


----------



## jtm45

That guitar looks incredible urklvt!!!!!!!!!!!! +1

The only thing is that i can't decide if i like it better before the gloss-coat or after. 

I couldn't even begin to try and play that guitar to it's full potential.I don't even know if i could reach the 'low C#' string across that gargantuan board.

You're gonna' have to record some clips of you playing that thing when you get it.I NEED to hear what such a guitar sounds like.


----------



## Durero

jtm45 said:


> You're gonna' have to record some clips of you playing that thing when you get it.I NEED to hear what such a guitar sounds like.


 
And loads of pics, and some vids as well!!!!
That's right Eric - we want the PORN!!!

(after you've finished your 48hr shreddathon when you receive it of course )


----------



## Seedawakener

...


----------



## Shannon

That's just ridiculous....and I mean that in the coolest way possible. Unreal, man.


----------



## zimbloth

Kudos to you if you can actually play that thing, jeez... looks sweet though.


----------



## XEN

Desecrated said:


> I want to have sex with that guitar, with you, with your dog, with your dogs mother and the rest of you guys,



You get to keep the dog too!



Durero said:


> And loads of pics, and some vids as well!!!!
> That's right Eric - we want the PORN!!!
> 
> (after you've finished your 48hr shreddathon when you receive it of course )



The pressure is definitely on...  I think I'm going to have to take lessons à la Bill and Ted.



zimbloth said:


> Kudos to you if you can actually play that thing, jeez... looks sweet though.



Trust me, I'm terrified of the thing!

I am already soaking my skin in vinegar 'cause I know how thick it's going to have to be when I finally do open myself up for public criticism by posting something. Oh well. I have to start on it somewhere.......


----------



## Desecrated

What kind of amp is going to be exposed for this monster ?


----------



## XEN

Mesa Mark IV powering both internal speaker and Peavey 115BV (rated down to 30hz)


----------



## Desecrated

Can the mark IV really handle that ?


----------



## XEN

Oh yeah, currently playing in low E with my baritone, and sounding quite nice.


----------



## msherman

Hmmmmm, I think Eric likes black


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I doubt that guitar could make you a sandwich though. Useless.


----------



## guitarplayerone

.... is it possible to do 10- string sweeps?


----------



## OzzyC

guitarplayerone said:


> .... is it possible to do 10- string sweeps?



With a 10+ stringed instrument, I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## Durero

guitarplayerone said:


> .... is it possible to do 10- string sweeps?


Yes for sure. I just tried sweeping across my Ergo 10. You can get a 4 octave sweep in one position. That's like using the entire range of a 24 fret 6 but without having to do a single position shift.


----------



## TomAwesome

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I doubt that guitar could make you a sandwich though. Useless.



Go back and look at the construction pics. It IS a sandwich!


----------



## Durero

^


----------



## XEN

TomAwesome said:


> Go back and look at the construction pics. It IS a sandwich!


 
Hehe!! True!!!

And for the record, I'm the one who is useless. The guitar is actually quite useful. The fretboard alone could be used as an alternate landing strip for the Space Shuttle upon reentry.


----------



## GiantBaba

That instrument is incredible. I really hope you can put a video of you playing it on youtube or something when you get it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

TomAwesome said:


> Go back and look at the construction pics. It IS a sandwich!



I don't see any balogna. What sane person would make a sandwich without balogna?


----------



## TomAwesome

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't see any balogna. What sane person would make a sandwich without balogna?



n00b! Everyone knows that jalapeño pimento luncheon meat is a far superior tonemeat. Leave the balogna for the Squiers!


----------



## XEN

Sorry, no processed lunchmeats, this one is gluten free. I don't want the thing to give me cancer!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Be a real man, like John Wayne. I bet he ate lots of processed lunch meats, not to mention balogna!


----------



## XEN

I wish I could man! This Celiac Disease thing has made me change EVERYTHING! Now I'm not even a real man any more!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## GiantBaba




----------



## XEN

GiantBaba said:


>




That, my friend, is AMAZING!!! LOL E-rep for you!!!


----------



## skinhead

GiantBaba said:


>





So, dude, some days to the 10 come to your house, are you ready?


----------



## XEN

Yeah, I'm getting used to wearing diapers like NASA Astronauts so I won't make too much of a mess when I open up the box and completely shit myself!




Other than that, it's just a matter of getting used to a whole new instrument and seeing what kind of relationship I can form with it:  or 

Any excuse to use those smileys is fine by me.


----------



## Shannon

Any news on this beast?


----------



## Devontariel

Bump


----------



## msherman

The finish is just about done curing and will be polished next week.


----------



## skinhead

msherman said:


> The finish is just about done curing and will be polished next week.



Nice, Mike 

We want to see that beast, and hear it!


----------



## Given To Fly

Are there any pics of the completed guitar yet? I am really looking forward to seeing them as well as hearing first impressions!


----------



## msherman

Given To Fly said:


> Are there any pics of the completed guitar yet? I am really looking forward to seeing them as well as hearing first impressions!



She`s hitting the buffing wheels on monday.


----------



## Shawn

Can't wait to see some new pics of this beautiful piece of art!


----------



## Devontariel

Cant wait to hear it too. Someone has to open a can with that guitar and post a clip. Im really excited.....someday i'll have a pair of Nine strings for my band.


----------



## BryanBuss

now I'm not too familiar with Sherman guitars, is this going to be a production model? as well as the eight string?


----------



## metalfiend666

Mike Sherman runs a custom guitar shop. There's no production models as such, just what your mind can come up with and your wallet pay for. He's got a long history in building guitars, including many of Dimebag's personal guitars.


----------



## Devontariel

So do the pictures of it exist yet? *poke poke*

I want lots of pics of this guitar so i can drool over them


----------



## Given To Fly

Is the guitar almost ready for completed pictures? I hope it is because I really want to see the finished product.


----------



## Devontariel

If i were to speculate i would say the guitar ate the owner. Anyone who sets eyes on it will be the next to die.

But its just a speculation


----------



## XEN

I'm still alive, I swear!!!!

There were snags during production, but it should be done and on its way soon. 

I will post pics once I have it in hand.


----------



## Durero

Yup we're all waiting to drool Eric!


----------



## XEN

Dude, I'm stoked that my next one might be able to have a tremolo!!!! Yes, there will be a next one. I can't stop at one 10 string. We'll see how the Villex pickup works out. The next one might get a custom Häussel 10 string, but working with the Germans has proven difficult so far. At least I know that Häussel already makes 10 string pickups for EYB guitars, so it wouldn't be anything new to them.


----------



## Garry Goodman

urklvt said:


> Dude, I'm stoked that my next one might be able to have a tremolo!!!! Yes, there will be a next one. I can't stop at one 10 string. We'll see how the Villex pickup works out. The next one might get a custom Häussel 10 string, but working with the Germans has proven difficult so far. At least I know that Häussel already makes 10 string pickups for EYB guitars, so it wouldn't be anything new to them.



Just my opinion, but I think you will be more than happy with the Villex pickup. I use two for an 11-string and another one for a 12-string. They cover
notes from 16Hz to 4,186 Hz on one guitar. They are very clean and have transparent highs. Just a suggestion: use copper foil sheilding underneath because these are Hi-Fi pickups.


----------



## XEN

Garry, as always, thanks for the input! I really appreciate it!


----------



## skinhead

Can't wait to see the beast finished! Post some pics so then we can have a heart attack hehe.


----------



## Devontariel

So, untill we get real pics, can someone like, just draw one out in crayon? come on! Lets see a Crayola Ten string!!!


----------



## ohio_eric

urklvt said:


> Dude, I'm stoked that my next one might be able to have a tremolo!!!! Yes, there will be a next one. I can't stop at one 10 string. We'll see how the Villex pickup works out. The next one might get a custom Häussel 10 string, but working with the Germans has proven difficult so far. At least I know that Häussel already makes 10 string pickups for EYB guitars, so it wouldn't be anything new to them.





Already planning the next one eh?  GAS is such a fun disease. 

I would love to see a ten with a tremolo. God that would be fun.


----------



## XEN

ohio_eric said:


> Already planning the next one eh?  GAS is such a fun disease.
> 
> I would love to see a ten with a tremolo. God that would be fun.



Yeah man, GAS!!! Though after the price I got from Kahler I might be in remission. $729 for the 10 string trem. Ouch.


----------



## ohio_eric

urklvt said:


> Yeah man, GAS!!! Though after the price I got from Kahler I might be in remission. $729 for the 10 string trem. Ouch.



You have to ask yourself what is more important, whammy bars or food? 

Yeah that price does seem a bit high, but at least Kahler is stepping up and offering trems for guitars with more than 7 strings.


----------



## XEN

Yeah, it is a good thing... and I need to lose more weight!

Seriously though. That's a lot of money for a single piece of hardware.


----------



## msherman

Ok, back from a much needed vacation! 
Pics of Eric`s urban assault weopon completed will be up by the end of the week.


----------



## ohio_eric




----------



## BryanBuss

yeaaaaaaah.


----------



## XEN

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Devontariel

Its a lie!!! The Guitar ate Mike Sherman and urklvt and is posting as them!!! Fear this guitar it will destroy all of us!!!

...

YAAARRRRRRRR


----------



## swedenuck

Kick arse sea barse!


----------



## garden of grey

How much did something that crazy cost you?


----------



## Devontariel

Dude.

Pictures? Youtube? What gives?

*sniffle*


----------



## angus

You calm down! The wait for pictures is a lot more agonizing when you are waiting for pictures of your own instruments (or...multiple, in this case)!


----------



## Devontariel

You have multiples?

Lucky Dude.


----------



## Desecrated

msherman said:


> Ok, back from a much needed vacation!
> Pics of Eric`s urban assault weopon completed will be up by the end of the week.



It´s the end of the week now.


----------



## XEN

Hey guys, stuff came up so the finishing touches had to be delayed a little. No biggie.


----------



## Devontariel

Wont...Let....This...Die...


----------



## Durero

Damn right.

Any news Eric?


----------



## Desecrated

This thread is one of the most viewed tread in "extended range"-forum.


----------



## T_money419

Desecrated said:


> This thread is one of the most viewed tread in "extended range"-forum.



That's not saying much at all


----------



## Desecrated

T_money419 said:


> That's not saying much at all



Why not?, At least it shows that people are interesting in a 10-string. and it keeps the thread going while everybody is waiting for the pictures.


----------



## XEN

Desecrated said:


> Why not?, At least it shows that people are interesting in a 10-string. and it keeps the thread going while everybody is waiting for the pictures.



I think interest is going way up. I'm hoping 10 string electric guitars will become more popular.


----------



## Maniacal

Id love to see someone do a 10 string guitar justice though.


----------



## Durero

Desecrated said:


> This thread is one of the most viewed thread in "extended range"-forum.


 That's because it's a beautiful and fascinating instrument. 

Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## Devontariel

Did this guitar get scrapped or retooled with a trem?


----------



## msherman

Devontariel said:


> Did this guitar get scrapped or retooled with a trem?



No, the guitar has not been scrapped. I have started on another one for Eric with a few design changes that I fealt were neccessary. Like with any new design (especially as involved as this one) there is the usual prototyping that is required. 
In the end, it`s my name on the instruments that I build, and I will settle for nothing less than perfection, in both design and playability.


----------



## Scarpie

msherman said:


> No, the guitar has not been scrapped. I have started on another one for Eric with a few design changes that I fealt were neccessary. Like with any new design (especially as involved as this one) there is the usual prototyping that is required.
> In the end, it`s my name on the instruments that I build, and I will settle for nothing less than perfection, in both design and playability.




good ethic mr sherman


----------



## XEN

Sorry guys, I was seriously PMSing! I let my work stress get the best of me. I should not have exploded like that, and I apologize to everyone who read my initial comments.

Mike explained all the issues that came up with the guitar. He's gone out of his way to refine the design and the build to give me the best possible guitar. I don't know too many other builders who would do that.

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## Seedawakener

Whats going on?


----------



## technomancer

Ouch


----------



## swedenuck

I don't think a public post is the most graceful way of dealing with this, but I will say I find it particularily unsettling.


----------



## Ext789

wow...


----------



## Scarpie

swedenuck said:


> I don't think a public post is the most graceful way of dealing with this, but I will say I find it particularily unsettling.


agreed. can't make everyone happy, public attacks on a business are unnecessary.


----------



## swedenuck

Mike's making a guitar for me as well though..


----------



## XEN

Bump for editing my previous post.


----------



## ohio_eric

Glad to hear it's all working out.


----------



## HighGain510

Missed the initial post, hope everything is cool Eric!


----------



## XEN

Everything is cool between me and Mike. I just got some pics from him of the 7 he's working on for me and the thing is just damn beautiful.

I've been so stressed out with my situation at work that I haven't slept well in over 2 months so I'm not quite myself. I'm on the Priority Placement Program with the DoD and have no idea where I'll be heading or when my move will actually take place, I just know that at any time I'm going to be told to pick everything up and go. I get one job offer and have to take it or else I'm out of a job and out of pocket for moving my family and all of our stuff back to the States. All I know is that I want out of Germany NOW. No offense to our German friends here, but I've been stuck here for nearly 5 years when I never signed on to come here in the first place, and even though I really don't have a home after living in 4 different countries and about 10 different states, I just want to go back to the States and start from scratch.

</pity party>


----------



## Seedawakener

Pictures?.. 7?... Post them plx?...   Im glad everything worked out between you two!


----------



## XEN

Soon man, soon. I promise.


----------



## NDG

What kind of issues came up (if you don't mind me asking)? I'm so intrigued by the design that I am anxiously looking forward to the completion of the beast.  

I hope your personal situation works out. Your frustration is certainly understandable; an unwelcome circumstance often separates us from our equanimity.


----------



## XEN

Mike can talk on the technical shop stuff, 'cause I'm no luthier by any stretch, but among other things there were some inherent design flaws on my part which hurt the instrument's playability, tuning stability, and comfort level. 

I appreciate your sentiment on my personal situation. It is definitely unnerving and I do not deal with stress very well. I guess it was not a good time to try and wean off of my blood pressure meds.


----------



## msherman

The replacement has been started and I`ll have some update pics sometime next week. In the meantime, this should make you feel better. Eric`s other brainchild.


----------



## b3n

^ That looks killer


----------



## Seedawakener

Looks awesome! I love the maple on the neck!


----------



## XEN

Drooooool!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

thats a pretty step fanning, how much is it ? 

how many frets, tuning ?


----------



## XEN

25.5" to 28.625" - perpendicular at 12th fret.
30 frets
Tuned in 5ths - FCGDAEB, or lower if needed


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

If you leave Germany who's going to be my Schaller hookup?


----------



## XEN

hehe Hadn't thought of that! germanium will have to pick up the responsibility!


----------



## angus

Very cool looking guitar- should be an interesting one to play! 

I figured I'd throw this up to give Mike some extra press:







I'll post some pics up in the next few days when the cherryburst 8 arrives. Thanks Mike! 

Upon looking at the closeup of the picture of the 7...that is some killer carving work, some of the cleanest I've ever seen in solid body work! Look how even the white layer is (is that holly or something?)- it looks inlaid. 

Crazy.


----------



## msherman

angus said:


> Very cool looking guitar- should be an interesting one to play!
> 
> I figured I'd throw this up to give Mike some extra press:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some pics up in the next few days when the cherryburst 8 arrives. Thanks Mike!
> 
> Upon looking at the closeup of the picture of the 7...that is some killer carving work, some of the cleanest I've ever seen in solid body work! Look how even the white layer is (is that holly or something?)- it looks inlaid.
> 
> Crazy.



Shucks, angus.
I`m feeling all warm and fuzzy inside.
Thanks for the props!


----------



## ohio_eric

urklvt said:


> 25.5" to 28.625" - perpendicular at 12th fret.
> 30 frets
> Tuned in 5ths - FCGDAEB, or lower if needed



So is the high B a step higher than a high A string or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## XEN

ohio_eric said:


> So is the high B a step higher than a high A string or am I reading it wrong?



You're reading it right bro.


----------



## ohio_eric

urklvt said:


> You're reading it right bro.



So what are you going to use for that string, like a .003?


----------



## XEN

ohio_eric said:


> So what are you going to use for that string, like a .003?



Garry Goodman's 0.006 will do high A at 30.325" so at 25.5" it should be just fine when tuned one step up.


----------



## Desecrated

urklvt said:


> Garry Goodman's 0.006 will do high A at 30.325" so at 25.5" it should be just fine when tuned one step up.



Have you tried that on a normal guitar ?


----------



## ohio_eric

Desecrated said:


> Have you tried that on a normal guitar ?



I don't think urklvt owns a normal guitar.


----------



## Devontariel

Come to Missouri!

We'll Kick it. You can be in my Jazz/Fuzion/Prog side project 

(my main project is a Metal/Fusion/Prog Project) lol.






I've been so stressed out with my situation at work that I haven't slept well in over 2 months so I'm not quite myself. I'm on the Priority Placement Program with the DoD and have no idea where I'll be heading or when my move will actually take place, I just know that at any time I'm going to be told to pick everything up and go. I get one job offer and have to take it or else I'm out of a job and out of pocket for moving my family and all of our stuff back to the States. All I know is that I want out of Germany NOW. No offense to our German friends here, but I've been stuck here for nearly 5 years when I never signed on to come here in the first place, and even though I really don't have a home after living in 4 different countries and about 10 different states, I just want to go back to the States and start from scratch.

</pity party>[/QUOTE]


----------



## XEN

Dude, I might end up there with all the jobs opening up an Ft. Leonard Wood.


----------



## Devontariel

Fuck that place, if you need to sneak in, go to Whiteman AFB. I realize that its a possibility since they are now not just an air force base. Better schools for your kids, and i live "in town". (warrensburg - University of Central Missouri)

We have a bubbling music scene here that is about to pop into somthing livable again. Jazz bands, Metal Bands, Rubber Bands, any kind of bands you want!


----------



## XEN

Well, we'll see where the Army sends me. I've learned not to hope for the best.


----------



## technomancer

urklvt said:


> Garry Goodman's 0.006 will do high A at 30.325" so at 25.5" it should be just fine when tuned one step up.



Jebus dude, only dogs are going to be able to hear the highest frets on that thing... and they're going to cry 

The design and workmanship on that are stunning


----------



## XEN

technomancer said:


> Jebus dude, only dogs are going to be able to hear the highest frets on that thing... and they're going to cry
> 
> The design and workmanship on that are stunning



hehe You discovered my evil plan!!

Stunning indeed!!!!!


----------



## loneguitarist

Any news on the ten string?

If the original body/neck is not being used, I'll buy it off you xD

Not that I'd do anything sexual or inappropriate to it...



But damn - that thing sure is beautiful.


----------



## msherman

I will have the woodworking done on the "new and improved" 10 by the end of the month.


----------



## Apophis

Nice to hear 
PICS, PICS, PICS


----------



## yevetz

Apophis said:


> Nice to hear
> PICS, PICS, PICS


----------



## Durero

msherman said:


> I will have the woodworking done on the "new and improved" 10 by the end of the month.


Hey Mike where's the latest version of that sexy beast?!

Give us the porn!!!


----------



## Apophis

Yeah, we want to see something, please


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Shawn

Apophis said:


> Yeah, we want to see something, please


----------



## XEN

I wouldn't mind seeing some pics myself, if there are any...


----------



## swedenuck

I need my weekly Sherman porn.


----------



## yevetz

swedenuck said:


> I need my weekly Sherman porn.


----------



## swedenuck

I actually have it daily in my hands, but my lust craves new stuff all the time.


----------



## Desecrated

swedenuck said:


> I need my weekly Sherman porn.



+6


----------



## Devontariel

Yesh. Must see 10 string ppls???


Urklvt you find out wehre your movingyet?


----------



## XEN

Nah man, no clue. I had a bid in for a job in Illinois, but it looks like that's not going anywhere. This will be my 6th Christmas in Germany, in a row.


----------



## W4D

urklvt said:


> Nah man, no clue. I had a bid in for a job in Illinois, but it looks like that's not going anywhere. This will be my 6th Christmas in Germany, in a row.



How many more do you have to make 6 in a row.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

hey dude, i'm actually in illinois, come on over


----------



## XEN

W4D said:


> How many more do you have to make 6 in a row.


Dude, no offense to my German friends, but I do not want to be here any more!!! I can't understand how so many ex-military choose to move here after they retire. I just don't get it. Also, the exchange rate is raping me every month.

We're going into our 6th year here. UGH!!!!


----------



## XEN

7 Strings of Hate said:


> hey dude, i'm actually in illinois, come on over


I wish I could!


----------



## W4D

urklvt said:


> I wish I could!



Well you know Texas sounds like a good place to retire.


----------



## XEN

W4D said:


> Well you know Texas sounds like a good place to retire.


You know, I've heard Houston is not a bad place to be.


----------



## W4D

urklvt said:


> You know, I've heard Houston is not a bad place to be.



Yeah nice place. 5 bedroom w/ pool, 3800 sq. ft., 15,000 sq. ft. land plot for $160,000 - $180,000.


----------



## XEN

Nice! And now there's no cap on the VA home loan guarantee!


----------



## RedMorfine

Sorry for the bump
but I just stumbled somehow onto this thread
and I would like to know what happened to this build


----------



## msherman

It was abducted by Aliens


----------



## zimbloth

I would like to know about the status of it too but it appears the OP hasn't been on the forum in a year or so. Any final pics of it Mike?


----------



## msherman

I have none.


----------



## zimbloth

msherman said:


> I have none.



Oh that's too bad. Did the guy end up digging it? Assuming it's done of course. A 10 string makes my hands ache in pain just thinking about it, much respect to those who can shred on these


----------



## WhiteShadow

I have to admit. I've never in my entire life had such extreme GAS, then i've had for a Custom Sherman. Mike, dude, your a fucking master of your art. 

I'm currently getting ready to sell off a bunch of my guitars, to fund a custom Sherman build.

Nothing but respect Mr. Sherman!


----------



## msherman

WhiteShadow said:


> I have to admit. I've never in my entire life had such extreme GAS, then i've had for a Custom Sherman. Mike, dude, your a fucking master of your art.
> 
> I'm currently getting ready to sell off a bunch of my guitars, to fund a custom Sherman build.
> 
> Nothing but respect Mr. Sherman!



Thanks for the kind words!
No pics of the 10, but being this one will be complete this week...


----------



## theshred201

I wish I could try one of your guitars. I have to say that imo, they are probably the most consistently AMAZING looking guitars of any company/luthier I've seen.


Are the pickups EMG 81-8/85-8? I don't remember my EMG color coding that well.
Also, knobs....2xvol, 2xTone I assume. What's the 5th knob?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

When i first saw this thread i thought it was going to be about 10 shermans the OP got at once.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Looks amazing Mike.

Any pix of the 8 string you're building for me? 

(spalted maple fanned 8 with BK pickups)

- John


----------



## Justin Bailey

Stealthtastic said:


> When i first saw this thread i thought it was going to be about 10 shermans the OP got at once.



no thats Lee


----------



## Apophis

omg, that fanned guitar looks killer


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

WTF?!?! there's no pics...stupid computer.


----------



## eelblack2

Justin Bailey said:


> no thats Lee



MUHAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Sroth Saraiel

Hey sherman:

That transparent black over the flame top maple looks beautiful, love that! 



msherman said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> No pics of the 10, but being this one will be complete this week...


----------



## hufschmid

Wow, awesome Guitar!


----------



## Xiphos68

That is the sickest 10 string that I've ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid

Xiphos68 said:


> That is the sickest 10 string that I've ever seen!!!!!!



Its an 8 dude


----------



## Harris

Wow. That thing is amazing


----------



## Elysian

theshred201 said:


> I wish I could try one of your guitars. I have to say that imo, they are probably the most consistently AMAZING looking guitars of any company/luthier I've seen.
> 
> 
> Are the pickups EMG 81-8/85-8? I don't remember my EMG color coding that well.
> Also, knobs....2xvol, 2xTone I assume. What's the 5th knob?



they're bass pickups most likely.


----------



## MF_Kitten

maybe it&#180;s an 808 and a bass pickup?


----------



## ShadyDavey

msherman said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> No pics of the 10, but being this one will be complete this week...



*O.0



*Thats quite beyond awesome.


----------



## Adam

MF_Kitten said:


> maybe it´s an 808 and a bass pickup?



It's actually a 45dc or 45Cs and a 45TW.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Adam said:


> It's actually a 45dc or 45Cs and a 45TW.



cool!


----------



## Kotex

msherman said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> No pics of the 10, but being this one will be complete this week...



Fuckin' A!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

urkvlt was cool shit, I wonder where he went?


----------

